# Desert Rosewood?



## Damienw (Aug 27, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone here had any of this stuff or knew what its real name was?
I found it on the Griffin Exotic Wood (exoticwood.biz) website but they were all sold out.

You'll find it at the top of the desert ironwood page.






*
"A truly rare wood from the Arizona desert In stock occasionally.
Color is a very deep purple, almost black.
Desert Rosewood pen blank: very dense and Very rare!*"

I'd love to see some pictures of some finished examples of it if anyone has any.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2014)

I remember seeing that at the Desert Botanical Garden here in Phoenix. It's really just a shrub in the rose family, it would take a pretty big one to get any decent wood out of it. Didn't realize it had nice wood inside or I would have taken a closer look at it. It will definitely be on my radar now, but looks like it grows mostly south of here...


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had guy awhile back tell me he had a hedge row of it around his home about 5' high and his wife did not like it so he ripped it out and took it to the dump about a week before I ran into him, I headed for the dump but it was already burnt, such a loss!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2014)

@shadetree_1 @barry richardson is it worth while to put out some Cl ads asking people for it? or possibly talk to some tree services about it? I wouldn't mind buying/trading some from you guys to try out.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I did that on CL a couple of times and got no response but I tried.


----------

